

Apple releases web tool to deregister phone numbers from iMessage - bjonathan
http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/9/7183507/apple-tool-deregister-imessage-phone-numbers-released

======
mergy
It's too late for me, but this is quite annoying for folks as they ditch
Apple. I'm guessing that even dealing with people calling Apple or heading
into stores was becoming an issue.

In any event, it's a helpful move from Apple to help those transitioning away
from them. I just wish Apple had this 18 months ago when all of us were trying
to trackdown the issues on not getting texts in Android after switching. I'm
happy too that when I explain to others migrating, I can give them a link vs.
the ambiguity on how to extract yourself from SMS/MMS iSolation.

